# ispconfig CI... Design auf die Firma anpassen...



## MichaelLo (2. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

um weiter ungestört Updates durchführen zu können frage ich mich gerade wie ich die index.html anpassen kann ohne das bei jedem Update alles überschrieben wird... 

das gleiche bei dem Backend Skin von ispconfig3... momentan arbeite ich noch offline und da ist es nicht tragisch ein paar Dateien zu überschreiben... 

aber wie kann man ispconfig auf das eigene CI tunen ohne nach jedem Update verschiedene Dateien neu überschreiben zu müssen...???

wäre es für die Zukunft nicht einfacher für alle User wenn man in der System Config eine Option hat um zumindest das Logo zu tauschen und eventuell ein Template einzurichten...???

Gruß Michael...

P.S. danke euch schon jetzt!!!


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

> aber wie kann man ispconfig auf das eigene CI tunen ohne nach jedem Update verschiedene Dateien neu überschreiben zu müssen...???
> 
> wäre es für die Zukunft nicht einfacher für alle User wenn man in der System Config eine Option hat um zumindest das Logo zu tauschen und eventuell ein Template einzurichten...???


Gibt es doch alles beides.

Das Logo kannst Du in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php setzen. ISPConfig ist des weiteren komplett themable, also einfach eine Kopie des default themes in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/themes/ erstellen und beliebig anpassen. das neue Theme steht dann automatisch unter System für den Admin und unter Tools für die User zur Verfügung und Du kannst in der config.inc.php auch Dein Theme als default setzen.


----------



## ramsys (20. März 2013)

a) Wie kann man verhindern, dass der Kunde dennoch das default-Theme auswählen kann?

b) Wie kann man einstellen, dass der Kunde nur aus einer bestimmten (oder keine) Auswahl an Sprachen auswählen kann?

c) Wenn eine Sprache per Editor geändert wird, gehen die Änderungen nach einem Update wieder verloren?

Version 3.0.5.1


----------



## ramsys (20. März 2013)

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen:

In den globalen Einstellungen und bei allen Usern ist das neue Theme ausgewählt. Ebenso in beiden Konfigurations-Dateien. Cache und Cookies gelöscht sowie ordentlich abgemeldet.

Auf der Login-Seite wird das neue Theme genommen. Nach der Anmeldung jedoch das default-Theme, sowohl beim Admin als auch beim Kunden. Außerdem erscheint nach der Anmeldung in unregelmäßigen Abständen ohne erkennbaren Zusammenhang der Hinweis:



> Das gewählte Design ist mit dieser ISPConfig Version nicht kompatibel. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob ein Update des Themes verfügbar ist.
> Es wurde nun automatisch das Standard Design aktiviert.


Das neue Theme ist eine 1:1 Kopie von Default unter einem anderen Namen. Geändert wurde lediglich in der Datei "templates/main.tpl.htm" der Pfad zum Favicon, um im Frontend zu erkennen, welches Theme nun genommen wurde.


----------



## ramsys (21. März 2013)

Seit heute wird sogar auf der Login-Seite das neue Theme nicht akzeptiert und die im vorherigen Beitrag angegebene Fehlermeldung ausgegeben. Was kann man an einem neuen Theme, welches eine 1:1 Kopie von default ist, falsch machen?


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Ich kann diese seltsame Verhaltensweise bestätigen.


----------



## ramsys (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von suther:


> Ich kann diese seltsame Verhaltensweise bestätigen.


Du musst in Deinem eigenen Themes die Datei ISPC_VERSION hinzufügen und darin die korrekte Versionsnummer Deiner Installation angeben.


----------



## ramsys (17. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe gerade, dass diese Fragen noch offen sind. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einige Ideen parat 



Zitat von ramsys:


> a) Wie kann man verhindern, dass der Kunde dennoch das default-Theme auswählen kann?
> 
> b) Wie kann man einstellen, dass der Kunde nur aus einer bestimmten (oder keine) Auswahl an Sprachen auswählen kann?
> 
> c) Wenn eine Sprache per Editor geändert wird, gehen die Änderungen nach einem Update wieder verloren?


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

1) Lösche die anderen Themes.
2) Lösche die anderen Sprachen in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/lang/
c) ja. Du kannst Deine Sprachdatei aber exportieren und nach einem Update importieren.


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Du musst in Deinem eigenen Themes die Datei ISPC_VERSION hinzufügen und darin die korrekte Versionsnummer Deiner Installation angeben.


Ich habe das aktuelle default-theme kopiert, somit müsste die Versionsnummer doch gültig sein?!

Ich habe folgendes Phänomen:

Loginpage ist nach Umstellung im neuen Design. Logge ich mich ein, werden die css Dateien aus dem default-Ordner geladen.

Logge ich mich aus, werden die CSS-Files nun auch aus dem default-Ordner geladen.

Logge ich mich wieder ein, wähle in einstellungen per hand mein Theme aus (welches in den config ja auch als default gesetzt ist) wird es richtig angezeigt.... bis zum nächsten login.

Selbiges übrigens auch, wenn ich mich über einen Kundenaccount einlogge.


----------



## ramsys (17. Mai 2013)

Danke  



Zitat von Till:


> 1) Lösche die anderen Themes 2) Lösche die anderen Sprachen


Dann werden diese bei einem Update aber wieder angelegt und müssen jedesmal neu gelöscht werden, richtig?


----------



## ramsys (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von suther:


> Ich habe das aktuelle default-theme kopiert, somit müsste die Versionsnummer doch gültig sein?!


Das Default-Theme hat diese Datei gar nicht, Du kannst sie also gar nicht kopieren. Du musst die Datei ISPC_VERSION im Root Deines Theme (dort wo sich auch die Datei LICENSE befindet) manuell anlegen.


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> Dann werden diese bei einem Update aber wieder angelegt und müssen jedesmal neu gelöscht werden, richtig?


Ja, die werden beim Update neu angelegt.


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich hab die Datei angelegt. Funktionierte aber auch vorher... bzw. zeigt keine Änderung meines Problems.

Habe einfach die Datei angelegt, sie dem User ispconfig zugewiesen und meine Versionsnummer reingeschrieben "3.0.5.2"

Übrigens, dein Problem habe ich dann auch... (wenn meins mal sauber läuft). Ich möchte gerne ein Theme für Kunden als default vorgeben, so dass dies nie nicht niemals in alle Ewigkeit vom Kunden geändert werden kann 

Übrigens, ab und an erhalte ich nun die Meldung:


> Das gewählte Design ist mit dieser ISPConfig Version nicht kompatibel. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob ein Update des Themes verfügbar ist.
> Es wurde nun automatisch das Standard Design aktiviert.


Ich habe aber wie gesagt die Datei ISPC_VERSION angelegt, diese chmod 750 gemacht und darin meine ISPConfig-Version eingetragen.


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal was recherchiert:

In der /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/login/index.php finde ich folgende Zeile (216)


```
if(!@is_dir($tmp_path) || !@file_exists($tmp_path."/ispconfig_version") || trim(file_get_contents($tmp_path."/ispconfig_version")) != ISPC_APP_VERSION) {
```
Demnach muss die Datei wohl ispconfig_version heißen.

Allerdings habe ich auch diese Datei gefunden, wo die von dir erwähnte Schreibweise enthalten ist.... (Zeile 116) :



> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/tools/form/tpl_default.tform.php


Diese beiden haben aber bisher scheinbar keine Wirkung (zumindest nicht in Bezug auf mein Problem), da ich hier jeweils ein exit(); reingesetzt habe, und nichts passierte.


Scheint ein BUG zu sein?!

Nun habe ich - um Zukunftssicher zu sein, einfach einen link von ispconfig_version auf ISPC_VERSION gelegt, und siehe da, es funktioniert!


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

Die if Abfrage in 216 bedeutet dass beide Namen akzeptiert werden, also kein bug.


----------



## ramsys (17. Mai 2013)

@suther Hier funktioniert das wie von mir angegeben ohne Probleme.


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Die if Abfrage in 216 bedeutet dass beide Namen akzeptiert werden, also kein bug.


Dass kann ich so im Moment nicht erkennen. 


```
if($file == 'default' || (@file_exists(ISPC_THEMES_PATH."/$file/ISPC_VERSION") && trim(@file_get_contents(ISPC_THEMES_PATH."/$file/ISPC_VERSION")) == ISPC_APP_VERSION)) {
```
Hier wird doch lediglich diese Datei abgefragt.... ISPC_VERSION und in der anderen Datei wie oben schon beschrieben die ispconfig_version.

Zudem, wenn es ne simple Versionsnummer ist, warum dann nicht die Abfrage vereinheitlichen? Das minimiert die Foreneinträge zwecks rückfragen


----------



## suther (9. Mai 2014)

Seems that no Version-Flag is needed anymore (ispconfig 3.0.5.4p1)


----------



## suther (12. Mai 2014)

Das von mir bereits erwähnte Problem besteht übrigens in aktuellster Version (3.0.5.4p1) immer noch : 



Zitat von suther:


> Ich habe das aktuelle default-theme kopiert, somit müsste die Versionsnummer doch gültig sein?!
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Phänomen:
> 
> ...


Kann das jemand reprduzieren, bzw. gibt es dazu einen patch?


----------

